
Things to Consider When Building a Website in China - endtag
http://www.labsterx.com/blog/things-to-consider-when-building-a-website-in-china-9.shtml
======
nitin_flanker
Well this post is spot on. Everyone knows that these services are blocked but
we still, due to our unconscious mind, add these code while building a website
there.

This post provides us with a not-t0-do list while working in China.

------
qcoder
Nice article. Will keep in mind! Thanks!

